# AD CS and VisualSVN Server slow connection



## jordanblair (Jun 25, 2013)

I have somewhat of an issue that I need some help understanding what the root cause may be and a possible solution to the issue. 

1. We have developers that use VisualSVN Server 2.5.4 along with TortoiseSVN clients. When these developers attempt to perform an update or show log we get the typically console window with "Please Wait". It typically takes at least 2-3 minutes before the connection establishes, once the connection establishes the upload/download speeds are fine. The trouble is with the connection phase. We utilize Active Directory Certificate Services in our organization and this issue recently started when we had to apply an AD CS certificate to VisualSVN Server and removing the default self-signed certificate. 

2. These VisualSVN Servers have a URL of https://visualsvnserver.xxx.com/svn
-When attempting to access these URL's via Internet Explorer, the slow connection time is present there as well. It takes at least 1 - 1.5 minutes before being prompted for login credentials to access the repository. I can access this same URL quickly in Google Chrome without the initial delay in connection. WHY IS THIS NOT PRESENT IN CHROME?

What I've tried:
- I can remove our organization's cert from the Trusted Root Certificates store in Windows and the problem I described above goes away. However, I receive warning messages when accessing the VisualSVN Server URL as well as recieve a warning in SVN. However I can continue and everything works fine and quick.
-Removing the Trusted CA from the machine causes too many other issues for this to be a solution. It interferes with Microsoft Lync as well as other apps that rely on that cert chain. 

What can I do to overcome this situation? I can't go back to using a self-signed cert on the VisualSVN Server due to another department and xCode relying on a Trusted cert. Any help out there I would certainly appreciate it, I know there is some smart IT guys out there. Thanks again!


----------

